# Tankmates for my N. Brichardi tank



## SteveSchulz (Jan 13, 2015)

One of my tanks is a 30gal species only N. Brichardi tank. I have it aquascaped with plenty of rock structure and caves as well as several silk plants of various sizes. My problem is the Brichardi stay down in the bottom 4" of the tank where all the structure is and half the time you really have to look close to see that there are any fish in the tank. I would like to add some mid to upper level tankmates that will be ok with the Brichardi. There are enough tall silk plants in the tank for them to hide in when necessary but as I said the Brichardi never venture up that high. I was thinking of possibly a group of Cardinal Tetras but I'd like some input from you.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Cardinals would not be a good choice, they have very different water requirements than do Brichardi.

Can you stack rocks up higher, that will give them more reason to move upwards. Also, as they have fry they will spread about the tank much more, and make use of the space better.

30 gals is a nice sized species tank for Brichardi, but I don't think there is a lot that I'd recommend adding as even dithers.


----------



## SteveSchulz (Jan 13, 2015)

I just threw Cardinals out there as an example. I will make sure whatever I ad will match the water parameters of the tank. That's why I was looking for suggestions from other members.

I guess I should have mentioned that the structure I have in the tank is mostly stacked lava rock and it ranges in some spots from about 4" to around 9" in other spots. I even bonded the individual rocks together with beads of silicone so I could stack them and create nice caves and crevices without having to worry about them toppling over. I have silk plants of several different heights so I have structure all the way up to within 2" from the surface yet the Brichardi still never venture higher than 3 or 4" from the bottom. They just seem happy down at the bottom.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

In a tank that size, once they start breeding they will fill the tank, and would likely kill anything you add anyway.


----------



## SteveSchulz (Jan 13, 2015)

I've only had these Brichardi for 5 or 6 weeks but so far they haven't even begun to pair up and most of them are well into breeding size. I guess I hadn't thought about what happens when/if they do start breeding. Do you think they will be so aggressive as to kill other fish in the upper reaches of the tank that don't go anywhere near the bottom?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Fogelhund said:


> In a tank that size, once they start breeding they will fill the tank, and would likely kill anything you add anyway.


Ditto. In fact when the Brichardis pair up, you have to take out the other Brichardis as they will likewise will be killed. Give them some time, as Brichardis tend to be shy. In due time, they will be out and about once they get used to your new aquascape.


----------



## SteveSchulz (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess I'll just leave well enough alone. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I have a single pair of daffodil pulcher in a 4ft 75 gallon... believe me, there is enough action going on in that tank now... I tend to leave the fry to grow up with the parents a long time though... there are some nearly 2.5-3" fry in that tank.


----------



## SteveSchulz (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish you lived closer to Wisconsin, I'd love to buy some of those daffodils from you


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

chopsteeks said:


> Give them some time, as Brichardis tend to be shy. In due time, they will be out and about once they get used to your new aquascape.


+1.

Mine were also very shy and hid most of the time in the first few weeks. Then they swim graciously all over the place especially during feeding time. They even swim near the surface to catch the pellets.

And there was only a little bit of rocks in my tank, just in bottom. The rest is drift woods with plants. It's 4ft 58G btw.

Then after 1.5 months, the first batch of fry has come


----------

